# Camelbak question . . . Do you need straps around your waist too?



## MPX309 (Nov 3, 2014)

I don't want to fork out too much for a hydration pack, but the cheaper ones just have shoulder straps, and well seeing as I'll be using it for some DH runs aswell. . . I have the inkling that unless it has a strap around your waist too, it'll move around too much on busier trails. 

Anyone clear up/and confirm it for me please?

thanks.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I have used Camelbaks plenty in the past (use bottles now) and wouldn't have one that didn't have a waist and sternum strap. It bounces around too much for me and will hop up and hit you in the back of the head over obstacles etc.


----------



## ATLRB (Sep 12, 2014)

TiGeo said:


> I have used Camelbaks plenty in the past (use bottles now) and wouldn't have one that didn't have a waist and sternum strap. It bounces around too much for me and will hop up and hit you in the back of the head over obstacles etc.


Agreed.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

Get the more expensive one with the straps around your mid-section. Better yet, check out the USWE ones. They have a 4-point harness system that doesn't let the pack move at all.


----------



## MPX309 (Nov 3, 2014)

Yes yes, I think I will, would rather spend more once, than twice unwisely. . . LOL I know what I meant.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I have tried using the waist straps and always end up cutting them off. I always wear the pack very low on my back and never have a problem with it hitting my head. Even on steeps that are pretty close to straight down. One pack I have shifts to the side a bit once in a while while my old Ultimate Directions bag always stays in place no matter what. That said they almost all have waist straps so you may as well. Sternum straps are great. Straps can always be cut off or tied out of the way, but are a PITA to sew on.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

My tailor sewed two feet of additional web strapping to my backpack in ten minutes for $20. That was way more involved than adding a waist strap, which I'd just do myself with my cheap hand sewing kit and some heavy duty thread. I wouldn't rate either of those as a PITA. Not up to sewing in any form? Just glue them together.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

This Is my Low CG pack, Big water tank also, 100oz's

Tested: Camelbak Volt LR Hydration Pack « Mountain Flyer Magazine

It has no Armor and It's not the latest and greatest pack, It just works for me.
I use the waist strap but leave it pretty loose as the super low water tank position keeps it still and centered behind me real well.


----------



## MPX309 (Nov 3, 2014)

I have bought this one, CamelBak Lobo Hydration Pack 2013

Wore it today for the first time, very comfortable. Hassle free and was nice to actually be able to stop for water now and again.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I've never preferred the use of the waist strap. I just strap it around the backside of the pack. Like Travis, I should just cut them off. I've never had problems with the pack coming up over my head.


----------



## MPX309 (Nov 3, 2014)

When wearing this earlier, I'll be honest, I didn't even feel like I was wearing one. I had spare tube, multitool, pump and some other tire levers in it, and well just one bottle of water, and it was still very light weight. Impressed so far.

As for the waist strap thing, I done it up but not tight, the chest strap was nice too. Thing didn't feel like it was bobbing about at all.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I rarely bother with mine on a normal sized pack (Dakine Drafter), although I always use the sternum strap.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I also have a lobo, great pack and vs my previous cheaper pack without the waist strap, 100x better. I forget my lobo is on most of the time, until I take it off while its close to full to get something out of it. 3L of water taken off ur back u notice, but putting on and riding I immediately forget again.
Sent from my Nokia Stupid Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elbastardo (Oct 30, 2014)

MPX309 said:


> View attachment 949755
> 
> 
> I have bought this one, CamelBak Lobo Hydration Pack 2013
> ...


I have this one too.

Great pack.



MPX309 said:


> I don't want to fork out too much for a hydration pack, but the cheaper ones just have shoulder straps, and well seeing as I'll be using it for some DH runs aswell. . . I have the inkling that unless it has a strap around your waist too, it'll move around too much on busier trails.
> 
> Anyone clear up/and confirm it for me please?
> 
> thanks.


For DH you'll want the waist straps. Will help keep the bag in place.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I currently use a camelbak hydrobak for dh. It's tiny, holds 1.5 L. no waist strap. It stays in place riding tech/gnar section providing I tighten the shoulder straps... but it's not ideal and the drawback is that it offers no back protection.

CamelBak | HYDROBAK Minimalist Bike Pack for 1.5+ Hours in the Saddle

I've been looking and comparing Evoc FR packs (waist straps + spine protection) for park and trail riding

this one is nice
FR ENDURO // 16l - EVOC - SPORTS - TRAVEL - PROTECTION


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

never felt the need for a waist strap. snug up all the straps right and it isnt going anywhere. i think it would feel a little restrictive having it around my waist


----------



## gsa103 (Sep 1, 2014)

Waist strap is optional, and really only needed for larger packs. Sternum strap is definitely helpful.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

I have this pack:








I don't use the waist straps. I felt like the straps held the pack a bit tighter to my back but it restricted my breathing or got too tight when I got winded and was breathing heavy. Even without the waist straps hooked up it sits perfectly still on my back...might move around a bit on some bigger jumps, but nothing I really mind.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

PS - I took the waist straps off and just leave the flaps dangling. I really don't even notice. Still hung onto them just in case I wanted some extra support when I lose some wieght/get in better shape.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

I run the waist straps, I don't like the pack moving to much. If I don't want them, Velcro and they come off


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

So, you guys never fall I guess..

I do, But I am good a falling off my bike, no broken bones yet.

I would not want my pack swinging around my neck and arm pits or coming away from me at the lower end pointing a shock pump in the bag at the base of my skull when I hit the ground hard.

"Suicide Is Painless~~~~~~It Brings on many changes"~~~~~~


Helmet straps,, Pack straps,, No I like my gear, ALL my gear stable and In the right place.


TIP:
We fill our water bladders to about 80% capacity most rides, then we stuff and cram them up into the bag.
I hook up my water tube first, then up end the bag in my hand and suck all the air out. The water bladder slips in much easier on most cases....


----------

